

Why Arabs Lose Wars - subliminalpanda
http://www.meforum.org/441/why-arabs-lose-wars

======
raziel2p
That was a really interesting read. I can't remember getting such a direct
opinion with concrete examples on a foreign culture before.

------
crazychrome
Military forces are copies of the communication structures of inhibiting
societies... another proof of Conway's Law?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law)

------
bobosha
The world's thinnest book? Arab military victories.

~~~
paganel
They made it all the way from the Arabian Peninsula to Central France
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Tours](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Tours))
in just under 100 years, and they managed to hold on to the Middle East,
Northern Africa and Spain for ~500 years, so I wouldn't call them non-winners.
And then the Mongols came
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Baghdad_%281258%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Baghdad_%281258%29))
and things weren't so good anymore.

~~~
kissickas
Aren't they still holding on to Northern Africa, in reality? Go to a village
in Morocco and try speaking Arabic, they will be insulted that you are trying
to use the language of their colonizers. Yet the governments in Morocco,
Algeria, Tunisia, and what's left of a government in Libya all seem to be made
up of Arabs, although I'm not an expert on the region. And Egypt is
indisputably Arab today, although of course ancient Egypt (as recent as
Cleopatra, at least) was not. Egypt was one of the first Islamic conquests in
the 700s and has stayed Arab since.

They may have lost it for a time, but they conquered it forever, essentially,
even including Western Sahara (the Bedouin de facto government there is made
up of people who claim to be descendants of an Arab tribe).

